# Metal stand question



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi

Is it important/necessary to add a sheet of plywood on top of the stand under the tank so the bottom is covered and not exposed? Or will it make no difference? I don't want to risk the gravel and rocks falling through the bottom.

The tank is 200 gal not drilled on the bottom, the bottom is tempered glass. 

Thanks


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Put egg crate light diffuser down, inside the aquarium, before anything else. Rocks, then substrate.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Will said:


> Put egg crate light diffuser down, inside the aquarium, before anything else. Rocks, then substrate.


Thanks

I was thinking I'd do that but I have Geophagus so I figured the eggcrate would interfere with them sifting through the substrate.

Or should it not be an issue for them?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I dont think it would be an issue unless you make the sand too thin a layer. I had sand sifting frontosa in my 200+ gallon tank with the egg grate and it was not. I used 260 lbs of sand, and 450 lbs of rock, btw.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Will said:


> I dont think it would be an issue unless you make the sand too thin a layer. I had sand sifting frontosa in my 200+ gallon tank with the egg grate and it was not. I used 260 lbs of sand, and 450 lbs of rock, btw.


Thanks again

That's a lot of weight I won't even be close to half of that. Was the tanks bottom exposed like mine is? Im not doubting you I just want to be sure.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Yes exposed.

two 100 lb bags of silica ($10ea)
two 30 lb bags of aragonite sand ($$!!)
400+ lbs of kingston weathered stone


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Will said:


> Yes exposed.
> 
> two 100 lb bags of silica ($10ea)
> two 30 lb bags of aragonite sand ($$!!)
> 400+ lbs of kingston weathered stone


Thank you I really appreciate it. Now I can relax and enjoy setting up the decor.

Btw that tank is amazing. It all flows great together.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

You can see that that sand bed is very thick, they are excellent excavators. It was nice that I used so much sand because it was amazing to see how much they moved it. the egg grate on the bottom was a good piece of mind though.
Thanks! Lets see you outdo that tank, are you using live plants? A Geophagus themed tank would be wicked. I watched a lake tanganyika documentary like 10 times before creating the frontosa tank.


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

is it a tank with no plastic trim on it?? if no trim 10000% add some stryo ontop of the stand. if its a regular tank with the plastic trim its fine right on the metal.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Jackson said:


> Hi
> 
> Is it important/necessary to add a sheet of *plywood *on top of the stand *under the tank* so the bottom is covered and not exposed? Or will it make no difference? I don't want to risk the gravel and rocks falling through the bottom.
> 
> ...


You put styrofoam underneath the aquarium, on top of the stand, not plywood...


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Will said:


> You can see that that sand bed is very thick, they are excellent excavators. It was nice that I used so much sand because it was amazing to see how much they moved it. the egg grate on the bottom was a good piece of mind though.
> Thanks! Lets see you outdo that tank, are you using live plants? A Geophagus themed tank would be wicked. I watched a lake tanganyika documentary like 10 times before creating the frontosa tank.


I will try lol

No plants just wood, trees and rocks. I can't keep plants with the other fish who are going in there.



CanadaPleco said:


> is it a tank with no plastic trim on it?? if no trim 10000% add some stryo ontop of the stand. if its a regular tank with the plastic trim its fine right on the metal.


The bottom has a heavy thick trim.

What will the styrofoam do that plywood won't? What type of styrofoam?

I can't see styrofoam being sturdier or more supportive than plywood.

Isn't the styrofoam used more as insulation?

Edit- I get the theory behind the foam. Won't the foam add pressure to the bottom? The glass is raised off the trim maybe 2cm could be more. So when filled the tank will sink into the foam around the edges and the foam in the middle will push against the glass upwards. Or am I just thinking of the worst case scenario?

Edit#2- another thought the foam will for sure fold/sink/flatten under the weight from the tank. How can I be sure the weight from the tank will be dispersed evenly so let's say one side does not sink more in turn making my tank unlevel?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Jackson said:


> The bottom has a heavy thick trim.
> 
> What will the styrofoam do that plywood won't? What type of styrofoam?


Styrofoam levels the aquarium to prevent uneven weight distribution.

For a large aquarium, I would use high density styrofoam (pink in colour).



Jackson said:


> I can't see styrofoam being sturdier or more supportive than plywood.


Plywood will not even out any uneven weight distribution.



Jackson said:


> Isn't the styrofoam used more as insulation?


While styrofoam acts as in insulator, it is not generally used for this purpose.



Jackson said:


> Edit- I get the theory behind the foam. Won't the foam add pressure to the bottom? The glass is raised off the trim maybe 2cm could be more. So when filled the tank will sink into the foam around the edges and the foam in the middle will push against the glass upwards. Or am I just thinking of the worst case scenario?


The foam will not push the glass upwards.



Jackson said:


> Edit#2- another thought the foam will for sure fold/sink/flatten under the weight from the tank. How can I be sure the weight from the tank will be dispersed evenly so let's say one side does not sink more in turn making my tank unlevel?


The foam is supposed to flatten under the weight of your aquarium.

If the aquarium is level, then there will be even flattening all across the piece of foam.

If the aquarium is not level (i.e. due to a slightly slanted stand, etc), then the side that is lower will have more weight, compressing the styrofoam. The styrofoam resists compression, and will try to "push up" the aquarium, countering the imbalance slightly.

Keep in mind that styrofoam will not correct a poorly made stand. It will alleviate some of the stresses that may be present due to slight manufacturing variations in production of the stand.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks DB much appreciated


----------

